# svg erzeugen



## SaschaLR (28. Feb 2006)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe im XML-Bereich bin ich für svg-Fragen richtig gelandet?

Also, ich möchte gerne in Java ein paar Daten verarbeiten und die Ergebnisse als Grafik in eine .svg exportieren. Das ganze evtl. später auch mal in einer Webapplikation, unter Tomcat 4.x.

Ich habe mal ein wenig im Forum geschaut, aber irgendwie bin ich nicht so recht fündig geworden. Ich habe damit nur ein wenig Erfahrung in Perl und möchte es ähnlich wie dort weiterführen (wer mag, kann es sich hier mal ansehen). Also, einfach ein paar Datanstrukturen zusammenschrauben und am Ende eine .svg rausbekommen.

Ich denke mal, es wird da eine vernünftige Bibliothek geben, oder?

Dank und Gruß, Sascha


----------



## AlArenal (28. Feb 2006)

Also am einfachsten ist es normal mit Java2D so ein wenig auf ner Componenent rumzuzeichnen und den ganzen Ranz dann zu übergeben und in SVG wandeln zu lassen.

Schau dir mal batik an ( http://xmlgraphics.apache.org/batik/ ) und speziell die Klasse SVGGraphics2D. Die kannste als Ersatz zum normalen Graphics/Graphics2D an eine paint-Methode übergeben und  über die Methode stream mit einem OutputStreamWriter das erzeugte SVG ausgeben.


----------



## SaschaLR (28. Feb 2006)

Hallo!

es sieht so aus, ls ob Batik wohl das macht was ich will 
Danke für den Tipp!


----------

